# My brother sent me some of my dad's WWll Navy photos



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

Here's one. He's the guy on the left. The other guy was a good buddy of his. That guy was 6'7" and makes my dad look a shrimp.
1943 or 44, I'm not sure. He fought in the Pacific. He died at age 88 in 2007.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 23, 2021)

looks like gmg3 (gunnersmateguns petty officer third class)


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> looks like gmg3 (gunnersmateguns petty officer third class)


Yes, he was. He told me that he was doing his job with the guy in the photo while they were under fire, and he saw the guy get shot in the head with a 460 91mm armor-piercing shell. He said after the initial shock, he went into revenge mode. He said a lot of guys had that kind of reaction under similar circumastances.


----------



## gamboolman (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you for sharing that Murrmurr.

Hats Off to your Dad, and all the Veterans of all the Wars - past and present.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 23, 2021)

Your Dad has his crow on his right sleeve which dates the photo to pre l949 (but you already knew that). After 1949 we all wore our crow on the left sleeve. Your Dad's crow indicates he was a third class gunner's mate.

Your father's friend is a non-rated Seaman with the white piping stripe on his right shoulder.

White hats worn on the back of the head were non-regulation but popular with sailors of WWII through  today.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you for sharing this photo.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Your Dad has his crow on his right sleeve which dates the photo to pre l949 (but you already knew that). After 1949 we all wore our crow on the left sleeve. Your Dad's crow indicates he was a third class gunner's mate.
> 
> Your father's friend is a non-rated Seaman with the white piping stripe on his right shoulder.
> 
> White hats worn on the back of the head were non-regulation but popular with sailors of WWII through  today.


My son served 23yrs in the Naval Reserves and had his grandfather's (my dad') crow tattooed on his right arm, and when he finished the 23yrs, had his crow (with final rank) tattooed on his left arm. They were really nicely done, too. The artist made them look embroidered, and even gave my son's crow the appearance of being bordered with finer thread, appropriately.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2021)

He was handsome too.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> He was handsome too.


Yeah, he was a good-looking guy even when he was elderly. I have his mouth but I take after my mom's side pretty strongly. My younger brother looks just like our Dad.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Your Dad looks really handsome. I guess good looks run in your family.My husband was in the Navy during the VietNam war and thankfully he never went to VietNam. My grandson sent a picture of him in a navy costume and an old picture of my Husband in uniform and asked me who looked better. Guess who I picked.

Hubby then Grandson


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 24, 2021)

my baby brother 1969


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 5, 2021)

Submarine duty was hell for the Germans because of the environment, smell, heat, noise, etc. I'm guessing it was not paradise for our guys either.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 6, 2021)

One of my uncles, may he rest in peace,  was on a ship in the Pacific that was sunk.  He survived but a lot of his friends did not.  He was a great guy, but would not allow a Japanese car in his driveway.


----------



## oldman (Aug 6, 2021)

I always thought the Navy dressed in their whites really looked sharp and pristine. I think those days are over due to the Navy doing away with the whites.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks for showing us the photo!  Bet you're so proud!
he was handsome and you're handsome!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2021)

Very nice pictures. I'm happy you got the photos. I cherish the ones I have of my Dad, Grandpa and uncle who served in the army.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 6, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Your Dad looks really handsome. I guess good looks run in your family.My husband was in the Navy during the VietNam war and thankfully he never went to VietNam. My grandson sent a picture of him in a navy costume and an old picture of my Husband in uniform and asked me who looked better. Guess who I picked.
> 
> Hubby then Grandson
> View attachment 175167 View attachment 175169


Your grandson is a good-looking dude.
Your Dad looks intelligent with a bit mischief thrown in. Maybe a bit more than a bit.

My brother served in the Air Force during Nam but was stationed in Okinawa for a few years, and the Philippines for a couple. My daughter and then her daughter served in the Navy, and my oldest son served 23 years. I tried to enlist in the Navy too, but was rejected for medical reasons; a previously un-diagnosed spinal deformity. It's a minor deformity but they said it made me susceptible to lots of jungle diseases and meningitis. The other military branches rejected me also.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2021)

We traveled through the town where I was born in 2019 on our way to Queensland
where we visited my only living Aunt ( she died about 6. months ago at 93)
She gave me photos of my grandparents and their children when my mother who was the eldest  was about 14 years old as well as a photo of Grandad when he was 18 he died in 1968 at 77 years old


----------



## john19485 (Feb 11, 2022)

My dad served in the Navy during WW 2, operated landing craft, carring troops ashore, made most of the ladings in the pacific .
the picture of him after he got out of the hospital from being wounded, he was on RR in Hawaii.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 11, 2022)

My uncle served on the USS Parche, the most decorated sub in WW2. I was able to get a copy of the complete action log of the sub through a Naval historical society. There was a book about the sub, and he was in two group photos in the book.


----------



## old medic (Feb 12, 2022)

My Grandfather was a Reconnaissance/ Combat photographer in the Pacific. He had 2 Banana boxes full of pictures he had taken. Have seen a few in history books. He also had a crate with a bunch of other enemy stuff, flags uniforms, several swords, even a rifle. Nobody knows what happened to the stuff... no one has seen it after they moved to FL full time.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 14, 2022)

Llynn said:


> White hats worn on the back of the head were non-regulation but popular with sailors of WWII through  today.


Your dad looks cool with his 'cover" on the back of his head. That' the only way, to wear that damn thing and not look dorky. After 4 years in the Navy I know. Your dad's uniform brings back memories of my dad.
BTW, the13 buttons in the pants weren't much fun when you really had to go.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 14, 2022)

Back in the day, sailors all squared their caps and wore them back on their head.  Today's Navy looks strange with the rounded hat sitting on top of the head.


----------



## RFW (Feb 14, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Your Dad looks really handsome. I guess good looks run in your family.My husband was in the Navy during the VietNam war and thankfully he never went to VietNam. My grandson sent a picture of him in a navy costume and an old picture of my Husband in uniform and asked me who looked better. Guess who I picked.
> 
> Hubby then Grandson
> View attachment 175167 View attachment 175169


That is almost uncanny but your grandson has an angle advantage.


----------

